# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  quisiera hacer magia infantil

## magohamo

que trucos me recomiendan?

----------


## Ella

viendo tu trayectoria de mensajes:
que seas mago..si lo fueras no dirias "truco",dirias magia, porque creerias que existe y puedas hacerla,verias esto con otros ojos, empapate de teoria, es el mejor consejo.

siempre que te pregunto que libros tienes nunca contestas....

----------


## Zurraspas

Yo no es que tenga mucha experiencia con niños, pero si piensas hacer un juego con cartas, jeje, dejalo, a no ser que tengas cartas de dibujos, muñequitos... porque todavia no saben lo que es picas, rombos, corazon y treboles. Trucos con cuerdas van bien, yo estoy esperando un Roxie Raccon para entreter a las masas  :Lol:  . De todas maneras O'Malley e Ignoto saben de esto más que yo.

Un saludo

----------


## Raicon

una rutina con bolas de esponjas, pañuelos que cambian de color, agua en el periodico...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gracias Jake por la mención y la consideración que me tienes, pero no es del todo cierto. Lo que yo se es que NO pienso hacer magia para niños si no me amenazan con atarme a una silla y ponerme, non-stop, los grandes éxitos de Perales a todo volumen.

Uno de los mayores expertos (o el mayor) en magia infantil del foro es, ciertamente, Ignoto. Es la mejor referencia.

----------


## Raicon

> que trucos me recomiendan?


Si te interesa de verdad mirate este DVD, lo he encontrado en una tienda online de aqui, Bilbao.

********************** (Editado por mederador. No se permite poner enlaces a otras tiendas)

----------


## MilagroUNO

Perdon, pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Ella. A los niños no se les hacen "trucos", se les hace magia.... en realidad deberia ser igual para todos los publicos... Y a lo largo de esta seccion del foro hay cantidad de juegos de magia para niños, algunos muy buenos equivalentes a magia para adultos (hablando de originalidad y espectaculo...)


Saludos de Argentina

----------


## AmadeuS

Ella no se refiere solo a los niños, sino a todos, por lo menos asi la interpreto yo, saludos

----------


## ignoto

¿Qué repertorio tienes?
Omite juegos con cartas o monedas en la lista, no son aplicables.

----------


## magohamo

bueno yo de magia infantil no se mucho

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola magohamo yo te recomiendo que te compres estos videos: "Kids birthday show" de Dan Harlan o "Five minutes with a pocket handkerchief" de Quentin Reynolds y yo de ti tambien haria el libro que se pinta solo.
Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos!

----------


## joacus

> que trucos me recomiendan?


No hagas trucos complicados de entender para un chico, omite trucos con cartas son muy complicados para un espectaculo de magia infantil.
Te recomiendo que hagas trucos para que se sorprendan;con animales si es que tienes,con pelotas,pañuelos etc.
Ejemplo: puedes hacer la rutina del vaso de leche.
Otro consejo es que los chicos participen en el espectaculo eso les hará creer que estan haciendo magia y se divertiran.
joacus

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, yo os paso una informacion a aquellos que les interesa la magia infantil, para finales de octubre se va a celabrar el primer encuentro de magos infantiles en Baracaldo ( bilbao) buena oportunidad para empezar o para continuar, hay mas informacion en el foro, un saludo de Zaki

----------


## julopgar

> que trucos me recomiendan?


Lo primero recordar que la Magia Infantil es" la Magia en la que Más debe creer el Mago", para así transmitir a los niños esa ilusión "mágica" que en muchas ocasiones no tienen los adultos. 
Los niños siempre ( o casi siempre)  van a pensar que "es magia sin truco" . Esto es muy gratificante para el Mago, disfrutas de las caras "alucinando" de decenas de niños que creen en "tus poderes mágicos". 
Generalmente no van a "pillarte", ...
 Por eso  te recomendaría, sobre todo te esmeres a la hora de enfocar "un argumento" o historia n la que enlaces varios juegos, por supuesto evitando cartas (aunque tambien puedes usar barajas infantiles), monedas,... :twisted: 
Lo más sería bolas de esponja, alguna historia con el Libro mágico, ...y suele encartarles los pañuelos.
Importante que los hagas partícipes en tus historias y juegos,...y si te lo puedes premitir regalales un pequeño detallito recurdo del mago (pequeñas varitas mágicas, diplomas,..nariz de payaso,...)
Un saludo

----------


## alberhoudini

un mago argentino allá en buenos aires me recomendó dos juegos que el siempre hacia y me dijo que eran los que mejor funcionaban, que son el dado viajero y la lata de cocacola que flota. tambien te recomiendo cuerdas, aros, cartas con animales y le dices que el animal que salga se lo vas a regalar para terminar forzandole la figura de un perrito con globos. hay muchismos, mira en las tiendas de magia seccion infantil.
ciao

----------


## magicsergi

Hola amigo yo tengo un truco que lo hago en un hospital de barcelona a los niños enfermos de cancer de sangre y es el colorin buc y el efecto es que de un libro blanco aparezen dibujos y despues los dibujos estan pintados. La verdad es que ha tenido mucho exito. No se si lo conoces.
espero haverte ayudado.

----------


## MagMinu

Yo te recomendaría como ya han dicho muchos juegos muy visuales y fáciles de entender, si puede ser llamativos a los ojos de los niños, no pruebes de hacer juegos con cartas u otros materiales difíciles de comprender, céntrate en lo que a  los niños les gustan, si te mezclas en su atmósfera alo mejor consigues crear el clímax que a ti te guste, y disfrutar haciendo magia a los niños.   Todo visual, también estaría bien si pudiera ser hacerlos participar en los juegos, es una manera mas de que los niños se sientan cómodos y a gusto, viendo y disfrutando de la magia.  

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

> Hola amigo yo tengo un truco que lo hago en un hospital de barcelona a los niños enfermos de cancer de sangre y es el colorin buc y el efecto es que de un libro blanco aparezen dibujos y despues los dibujos estan pintados. La verdad es que ha tenido mucho exito. No se si lo conoces.
> espero haverte ayudado.


Tanto se ha abusado del libro de colorear que casi siempre hay niños que lo conocen entre el público.

----------


## sami

Buenas hacía tiempo que no escribía porque stoy enfrascado en varios libros mágicos y en rutinas varias.

El mes pasado tuve mi primera actuación de magia infantil con una amiga maga, en un escenario grande como el de Tres Cantos en el Día del Niño, antes había hecho fiestas privadas y alguna actuacion en off en algun festival.

Fue una pasada ver las caras de asombro y recomiendo al que vaya hacer magia infantil que se acuerde de cuando era pequeño y qué le gustaría ver: apariciones -desaparaciones, cambios de color, algún cuento mágico, alguna canción magica, momentos en los que participan todos y sobre todo ver al mago que disfruta y se cree su magia incluso más que ellos.

Al final de la actuación hablé con Magic O'malley y desde ese momento dejé el foro  :Wink1:   , un saludo magic ,a ver si lo retomo, por cierto no hay magos infantiles en madrid que vayan al congreso de magia infantil? Qué ganas , este viernes ya empieza¡¡¡¡

Gracias Zaki por organizarlo y estar tan atento con todos

----------


## Ferny

Hola, yo soy nuevo en el foro pero llevo tiempo haciendo magia infantil y te recomendaria q leyeses el libro "serio de remate" por David Kane y vieses algunos videos de Silly Billy, creo q es uno de los mejores magos infantiles y te daras cuenta de que no hace falta tener juegos muy enrebesados sino rutinas e historias q hagan q los niños se sumerjan en tu show. Unas palabras magicas llamativas y q puedan corear, acompañadas de cosas vistosas como pañuelos y globos son buena opcion.
Pd. El magia Borras 75 aniversario ha echo mucho daño a la magia infantil(opinion personal) 

Saludos

----------


## mayico

Ey Ferny, bienvenido.
Te recomiendo tambien varias cosas a tí:
Primero lee las normas del foro.
Luego antes de contestar a un mensaje, sería bueno que leas la fecha de escritura de ese post, han pasado cinco años desde el último comentario, y casi me arriesgo a decir que el autor no participa en el foro.
Si bien es cierto que la respuesta es buena y coherente y puede valer para otros, pero no ayuda al que la pedia.
Y despúes, te invito a presentarte en la sección de usuarios nuevos, hay una plantilla, así te conoceremos mejor.

Un fuerte abrazo

----------

